# VM Melons



## PrinceVlad (15/6/16)

Hi Guys

Bought a bottle of this juice about two weeks ago. Filled the tank and took a drag. After the drag the tank contents were promptly disposed of. The juice has a very perfumy taste and is quite harsh. Is it just me or has anyone else experienced this with this juice?

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## wiesbang (15/6/16)

What i have read about VM it normally needs to steep a bit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

